# who says you cant butterfly tubes?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I actually started doing partial butterfly style by accident, had cut some tex tubes and did not realize how far those suckers pull.Now I always draw to just about 50 inches (partial for me im 6'4) with single 1745s or tex tube. Id like to try some 2040 in three strands per side (prob have to design a fork unless some one has a suggestion), I think that would shoot 1/2 inch pretty fast. Ive heard someone else say they could not get tubing to work past 40 inches. Any one else draw tubing this far? maybe a recipe for a cocktail or setup? I think 2040s are the fastest tubing there is, correct if wrong. thanks


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've butterflied 2040 single tubes with 10mm lead before. Didn't think much of it until I hit my target. Search YouTube for slingshot vs. Quail eggs (or whatever I called it!) If you're interested.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I've tried shooting butterfly with 2040 tubes. They give me unbearable hand slaps.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mr. green said:


> I've tried shooting butterfly with 2040 tubes. They give me unbearable hand slaps.


hmm, was your ammo lightweight ?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Imperial said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried shooting butterfly with 2040 tubes. They give me unbearable hand slaps.
> ...


 I used 3/8 steel. I don't have a chrono, but seems like the ammo wasn't going that fast. I could use heavier ammo, but the elevation change would be too great.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

A flip avoids this or heavy ammo.I find that for tex tube or
2040 to shoot 38 Cal it needs to be pulled around 600 prevent or it will lob and not shoot flat


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

2040 with 13lbs of pull at 34' draw, shoots 000 lead at 200 fps, at 60'. That's getting it done in my book.


----------

